# Installing Pellet Stove



## rp14 (Nov 4, 2007)

I just picked up a pellet stove for the house to get away with the freestanding gas fireplace in the kitchen. I plan on keeping the gas stove installed as backup when power fails. I am going to install the pellet stove in the living room. Question is where I want to install it will be near the power panel outside, the pellet stove is going to be direct vent thru the wall about 2-3 feet away from the panel and 2-3 feet below the panel. The pellet stove will give off very little heat out the exhaust and will just go straight out the wall with a cage.
Is this something I can do? 
Suggestions?
Thank you,
Ron


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello RP14:
Yes, you can install the pellet stove. Just make sure there is an Underwriter's Label (UL) and follow the manufacturer's instructions to the tee. The exhaust usually points down, at least on a 45* angle to keep water from running back in it. It is probably fan forced also and will blow the exhaust steam away from the electrical box.
Remember UL means everything to your insurance company.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 5, 2007)

Also have a building inspector or the fire department...guru... look over the install. Most folks will need the OKEY-dokey and a piece of paper for their INSURANCE co. to cover them if something should ever happen. 

This goes for all wood stoves and pellet and corn........the list goes on. I found out due to a home inspection. Those folks found out the hard way when the Ins co. would not cover the soot clean up after a smoke problem.

It's alway's good to find out .


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 5, 2007)

Right, and pictures and videos are very helpful too. It is a sad sight to see a wood burner the only thing left standing when the house burns down.
Glenn


----------

